# North Georgia Club - Lumpkin County



## quiver (May 4, 2011)

1529 acres on the Lumpkin/Dawson County Line needing to fill a few open spots. We will have a total of 30 members at $550 for a year round lease. This will be a family membership including children under the age of 18. We do have a NO guest policy. The 1529 acres is one tract with a wide variety of terrain. We have several nice creek bottoms, hardwood ridges, thick pines, thinned pines, and a power line with food plots. We currently have around 25 food plots. We have a member with a tractor to help put in and maintain the food plots. We have been a quality managed club for the past 10 years and bucks need to have 4 points to a side. The exception would be for children harvesting their first deer. The entire club will be a pin in/pin out system with no private spots. We have a gated camping area that does not have power or water. The property is about 15 minutes from downtown Dawsonville. We are going to start showing the property immediately. Contact Jim (706-692-8396) or Jason (678-858-7953) if you have any questions.


----------



## boarman1 (May 5, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of the quality of the deer ? Please send to boarman1@gmail.com


----------



## quiver (May 16, 2011)

Going to show the club Saturday morning (May 21). Please contact us for details.

Jim (706-692-8396)
Jason (678-858-7953)


----------



## gcaskew (May 17, 2011)

*Club*

Does the club have a camp with power? Do you have the location to look it up on a map?

I live in Gainesville and I'm interested.

Thanks


----------



## quiver (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks to those who have joined.  We still need 2 new members.  Please contact us with any questions or to see the club.

Jim (706-692-8396)
Jason (678-858-7953)


----------



## j_seph (Jun 13, 2011)

Guys, I have helped with hunting some yotes on this land between seasons. It is a pretty piece of land from what I have seen at night with lots of deer sign. Our club is 2 miles away as a crow flies. It is for sure a nice piece of land and Mr. Jim is a great guy.


----------



## quiver (Jun 21, 2011)

Still needing 2 members.  Contact us to see the club.

Jim (706-692-8396)
Jason (678-858-7953)


----------



## kingb2 (Jul 5, 2011)

*hunting club*

map in previous post is not totally correct. there is 300 ac. +/- in the top right hand corner that is leased to another club.


----------



## pnome (Jul 5, 2011)

My fault.  That's what you get when you have a newbie like me creating the map. 

If you've got a drawing or something that shows the correct borders I can update the Google Earth map pretty easily.


----------



## caseymason211 (Sep 6, 2011)

you still have openings?


----------



## brenthall83 (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you have any openings left? I have recently moved to the Cumming area and is looking for a hunting lease close by.


----------



## khicken (Jan 5, 2012)

looking for a spot in your club just moved to the cumming area if any spots avalible for the 2011-2013 season please contact me at 904-813-3947 or email me at khicken3696@yahoo.com.......thank you


----------



## ted3655 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am interested in membership for the 2012/2013 season. Let me know if you have an opening.  Thanks   Ted Martin 706-974-8909


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 1, 2012)

I was in it for years. Good property!! They should know before long if they need any new members.


----------

